# My Fids



## clawnz (Nov 1, 2013)

Dexter. My shoulder Buddy.









Some of you will already Know Budgie Blue. My handicapped Budgie









Henry As far as I know my oldest Tiel. All I know is that he had three owners before I got him.









Max He was from the rescue.









Tinkerbell She had egg laying problems, suffered two near death experiences. Saved her both times, but it took its toll, as you can see she has a bad wing and balding on one side of her face. This could be a side effect of Lupron injections. She does not seem to be suffering any pain, so I am not ready to have her wing removed. She can still fly, and I have seen her offer Henry to mate. I hope I never have to have her wing removed, but know it may come to it sometime. 









Zinny One of Tinks babies, hatched from an egg that was laid by Tink when she was on Lupron. Born a weak little lady. I thought she would never be a healthy girl, so kept her. I am super glad she grew into a healthy girl.









Snowy He came from an aviary. He was meant to be a Whiteface Lutino, but has a cinnamon back on him. He has some history, but glad to say lots of love and good care he over came the feather issue. He had two very bad night frights before I got him. He went to the vet twice to be put under to remove flights. As he kept breaking some and bleeding. I was getting to the point I thought he was going to be handicapped for life it took so long for him to grow decent feathers.









Missy came in for me to rehome, but I got weak and she moved in with the flock to balance males and females.









Paco. Boy does he come with some history. He had been in a couple of times as a boarder, so I knew him well. Another I was asked to rehome, who stayed. Fell in love with Angel (RIP) she died. He swallowed something and suffered heavy metal poisoning. Got him through that. Then Angel chewed a wire and died. So I found Gabriela to try and stop his pain.









Gabriela came from parent raised home.


----------



## DanielTheLion (Mar 17, 2015)

Your birdies are all so beautiful! I love the last photo


----------



## deriksen (Dec 5, 2014)

Such a beautiful collection of birds!


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Gorgeous flock you have there!  Those birdies are very lucky to now be under your loving care.
I'm sorry to hear of Angel's passing and hope Tinkerbell's feathers grow back soon.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Beautiful flock -- thank you for rescuing and loving so many wonderful and deserving birds!*


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*My*

Thank you for caring for some life's rejects. It is a real blessing that these Birds have a second or more chance for a safe and happy life. Jo Ann:clap::clap::cup::cup:


----------



## marya (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks for caring and looking after all those lovely birds. It must be really hard work. But when you see them settled and happy. It must make it all worthwhile. And i bet they all love you to bits.


----------



## clawnz (Nov 1, 2013)

Aluz. Sorry to say Tink will never recover and the balding has very slowly got worse.
The eggy thing was over 2yrs ago. At first she could not walk well, very unstable, over came that then the wing started to hang lower. The balding was interesting as they seemed to just rub out while I was treating her. They never showed any sings of new pins coming in. As long as things do not deteriorate any more I will not take any action except to watch her very careful.

I forgot to tell about Henry and his arthritis. He has had a few attacks, and with the vet involved we decided it had to be this. First time I see him fall from the gym I thought he was just being clumsy. After the third time I knew there had to be a reason. When he has an attack he walks around holding one wing straight up and trembling badly. You have to know he is in great pain.
We discussed what treatment. Needless to say it looked like Metacam for life. Not an option I wanted. So research research research. First was pure salmon oil, 3x drops a day for a few days. He did not like this, but within a week he was better. (*Note Please do not copy this*) Next was a few other things like fresh Flax seed. We were looking at boosting his Omega3 intake. Then I found a holistic treatment. Cinnamon and Honey, for humans. I modified this to scale it down to what I thought would be ok for him, when he had the next attack. Within 10days of treatment he was back to normal. And he has only had one attack in the last two years. And just yesterday I see he has some new pins growing under his left wing. This has been bald for a good number of years. Which I had put down to him ripping them out when he had been in pain there. He may of also had some lack of things in his diet, as he used to be a pooh eater. This to me says something was missing and he was trying to fix it. I am glad to say this has stopped now, or at least that I know of.
Would I say try this! Yes, *but please use caution. And seek advise first.*
The beauty of Holistic treatments the risk is not so great as with other medications. I.E. the known side effects of Lupron. Hair loss in humans is a side effect and why we have to consider if this is why Tink has feather loss and nerve damage on her left side.

Thank you guys for the nice comments.
I do take pride in caring for them all. 
I go out of my way to keep them as natural as possible. No processed foods. And I feel this shows up in the condition they are in. Even the ones that have had or have problems are doing well.
Budgie Blue being a point in case. From how she came in and how great she looks now. 
Love and good diet go a long way to seeing them happy and healthy.


----------

